# Word of the Day - Jocular



## debodun (Apr 8, 2021)

Jocular (adjective) - characterized by joking; being humorous or playful.

The jocular atmosphere of the bachelor party lent itself to many pranks played on the prospective groom.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 8, 2021)

I've attempted to be jocular with a few members on the forum but was met with scorn, so I now selectively excuse those members and focus my attention on those who enjoy a little fun and aren't so crotchety.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Apr 8, 2021)

In her jocular style, debodun creates riddles for us to solve.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 8, 2021)

In jocular style, the Finnish jockey crossed the finish line and won the race!  The reporter asked him if he were Finnish yet, and the jockey replied, yet again in locular style, I always was and always will be!



Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 8, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> In jocular style, the Finnish jockey crossed the finish line and won the race!  The reporter asked him if he were Finnish yet, and the jockey replied, yet again in locular style, I always was and always will be!
> 
> View attachment 158797
> 
> Tony


Are you finished joking around yet, Tony?


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Are you finished joking around yet, Tony?


No, I am a combination of German, Irish, Italian, Spanish, Austrian, and whatever else, but not Finnish.

As for being jocular, well, today is a rainy day, so I suppose a good giggle once in a while wouldn't hurt.   

Tony


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 8, 2021)

Being quite jocular at times is one of my various attributes.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 8, 2021)

At first, I thought it was something us boys wore in gym.
I guess I could be called jocular if not down right nuts..


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 8, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> In jocular style, the Finnish jockey crossed the finish line and won the race!  The reporter asked him if he were Finnish yet, and the jockey replied, yet again in locular style, I always was and always will be!
> 
> View attachment 158797
> 
> Tony


If a jock were strapped for cash, he'd be a jock strap.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 8, 2021)

My uncle was always jocular at gatherings as he repeated jokes about his wife over and over.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 8, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> If a jock were strapped for cash, he'd be a jock strap.


...which in this context is a jocular jock strap.

Tony


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2021)

Many people try to trivialise a problem by making jocular remarks instead of confronting the issue.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 9, 2021)

My girlfriend wasn't in a very jocular mood today after I ran over her foot while testing my new electric wheelchair indoors


----------

